# Older Omnijig for Dovetails



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a really cheap HF dovetail jig that I've gotten to work fairly well with trial and error. I don't do enough dovetails to justify an expensive jig. I'm curious if anyone has experience with one of these older omnijigs. The biggest downside to my HF jig is that it is not very precise, so I have to be extremely careful aligning the pieces of wood, etc. Any pluses or minuses to this omnijig? Thanks so much.

http://louisville.craigslist.org/tls/4070669880.html


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Charles,

I've used an Omnijig for over 20 years in my business.

The only problems I really had with mine was getting it set up correctly the first time and learning to make sure everything is lined up properly before cutting.

I had a little problem in the beginning with the stock wanting to slip a little while I was cutting and that would really screw everything up!...............I solved the problem by adjusting the cam locks a little and then I took some self adhesive 120 sandpaper and mounted to the surface of the jig where the lumber went.

I never had a problem after that.

I also designated a router just for dovetailing and once I got it set properly, I never changed the setting until it was time to get a new bit. I liked using the "D" handle Porter Cable 1 1/2hp router for control.

I've done hundreds of drawers on mine and really never had a major problem. I would buy another one if this one ever wears out.

A little trick to remember when dovetailing with a router; make sure you keep the router in the same position throughout the entire cut. What I mean by that is; do not rotate the router as you move along the wood. Sometimes the bushings will not be perfectly centered on your baseplate of the router, so if you rotate your router while making a cut, this could affect how tight your fit is. (especially if you make more then one pass).

Good luck and pratice makes perfect. lol

If your stock is flat and sized properly, then the jig itself does a good job (or at least for me).


----------

